# totally blew the budget on screws!!



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i was hanging a kitchen ceiling yesterday over existing ceiling and seeing as how it was victoria day weekend i bought my materials at home depot cause they are never closed. i also thought i might be out of 2" screws so i had to get raped and buy a little box of screws for $20. of course when i get to the job i realize there are two layers to go through. one layer of lathe and plaster and one layer of 1/2" drywall so 2" screws won't cut it. so back to home depot to bend over for another little box of 3" screws:furious:. the worst part is on the second trip i decided to get $20 dollars cash back from the machine and then i forgot to take my $20 bill when i left:furious::furious::furious:

i didn't really blow the budget but it was like working an hour or two for free. some days huh!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats a Victoria day weekend









The rest of Canada was celebrating the "May 24 weekend" 

I hope I don't half to explain what the two and the four mean:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! That totally sucks man!
And 2buck's right! Had you been drinking with the rest of us this never would have happened 
Hehe, I kid, I didn't actually drink this weekend. I worked too...unfortunately. But only half days! :yes:
So it was nice! Well half days of actual job site work, the other half of my days were spent editing that hardened video. lol! So it's still work, but it was work I enjoyed, and I can do it when talking to you guys at the same time. So it's not all bad.
I like the world of video editing. I don't have to buy expensive screws from home depot or forget my money in their machines :laughing:


----------

